# Victoria's Secret 2008 Fashion Show Makeup Look



## mollythedolly (Feb 10, 2008)

I googled the Victoria's Secret 2008 fashion show makeup and Seventeen had a behind-the-scenes look at the hair (and the makeup!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Not a direct link, but Video Hub - Seventeen.com 

Click on the drop-down menu, then on behind-the-scenes beauty, then on Victoria's Secret Behind the Scenes Makeup or whatever.

She uses specific product color names, I guess they're from Very Sexy? 

I know some of you all wanted to know what they use! HTH!

Oh, and on the hair segment (if any of you are interested) the curling iron the man was using on the girls' hair is a Hot Tools Marcel curling iron, probably 1".


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 10, 2008)

thanks. i adore the VS style of makeup. it makes me want to be a VSangel one day but i culd never fit into their bras.


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Feb 10, 2008)

Thnaks for that! I love their hair and makeup so much! 

I found a face chart for their makeup on Getty for the 2007 show:


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 13, 2008)

To be honest, I don't think the MUAs for VS use Very Sexy; I once saw a fellow Specktra member post pictures of the makeup at one of the fashion shows and it was all Nars, Giorgio Armani Makeup, Chanel, MAC, etc. lol. But I definitely agree their makeup is off the chain!


----------



## Honey10 (Nov 18, 2008)

http://cache2.asset-cache.net/xc/837...AAE4E13EDE9114 
WHICH EYESHDOW IS ? OF THE VICTORIA SECRET COLLECTION?


----------



## Honey10 (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey10* 

 
_http://cache2.asset-cache.net/xc/837...AAE4E13EDE9114 
WHICH EYESHDOW IS ? OF THE VICTORIA SECRET COLLECTION?_

 
I have read in a website that the eyeshadows that make up artist use in the show were Silky eyeshadow in Chill, Champagne, Betheindthe sheets, Mistyfied.


----------



## rachybloom (Nov 19, 2008)

It sucks.. because I highly highly doubt that they use VS makeup.. It's just their way of promoting their own stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd love to see someone do a tutorial on this though, especially the face chart!!


----------



## missbliss2 (Nov 21, 2008)

They don't use many VS products, it's only for promotion. I saved some pics from the show that were taken backstage to try and ID the products to attempt at recreating the look. Here is what I have come up with...

mascara-looks like Maybelline's Lash Discovery









eyebrow pencil-I'm pretty sure it's MAC's creamy pencil





eyeshadow-I'm really not sure. It looks like a glittery white wash and a very light taupe color in the crease with a blond gold color in the outer corners of the eye and a bit underneath the lower lash line & a pinkish-white pencil to line the water line.
















In the videos below you can see a mua  use an eyeshadow out of a clear pot with a silver lid.
YouTube - Victoria's Secret Angels Descend Upon Miami
YouTube - Victoria's Secret Fashion Show 2008: Models Get Ready

I have more pics, but I'm having some trouble with my computer. I'll ID more products hopefully later.


----------



## Honey10 (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missbliss2* 

 
_They don't use many VS products, it's only for promotion. I saved some pics from the show that were taken backstage to try and ID the products to attempt at recreating the look. Here is what I have come up with...

mascara-looks like Maybelline's Lash Discovery









eyebrow pencil-I'm pretty sure it's MAC's creamy pencil





eyeshadow-I'm really not sure. It looks like a glittery white wash and a very light taupe color in the crease with a blond gold color in the outer corners of the eye and a bit underneath the lower lash line & a pinkish-white pencil to line the water line.
















In the videos below you can see a mua use an eyeshadow out of a clear pot with a silver lid.
YouTube - Victoria's Secret Angels Descend Upon Miami
YouTube - Victoria's Secret Fashion Show 2008: Models Get Ready

I have more pics, but I'm having some trouble with my computer. I'll ID more products hopefully later._

 

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## missbliss2 (Nov 21, 2008)

^ No problem! From the face chart that was posted above "supposedy" they used Goddess as a highlight/contour color then Mosaic Blush in Love Life, wild child, afterglow, and Heidi Klum Collection Blush in Jewels (I don't think they used all of them at once though lol). On the lips is Whisper lipstick with lipgloss in Intimate & Cupcake from Heidi Klum's collection for VS. The eyeshadow could probably be recreated by using the VS silky e/s in the face chart. By using "wink"/"chills" as a wash, "between the sheets" as a crease shade, & "champagne" or "mystified" as your highlight color.


----------



## Honey10 (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missbliss2* 

 
_^ No problem! From the face chart that was posted above "supposedy" they used Goddess as a highlight/contour color then Mosaic Blush in Love Life, wild child, afterglow, and Heidi Klum Collection Blush in Jewels (I don't think they used all of them at once though lol). On the lips is Whisper lipstick with lipgloss in Intimate & Cupcake from Heidi Klum's collection for VS. The eyeshadow could probably be recreated by using the VS silky e/s in the face chart. By using "wink"/"chills" as a wash, "between the sheets" as a crease shade, & "champagne" or "mystified" as your highlight color._

 
What do you think about the foundation, which brand they use? maybe MAC Face&body? and  pressed or loose powder?


----------



## missbliss2 (Nov 21, 2008)

I just noticed something else with the mascara. They actually used two. The Maybelline was probably more to separate (b/c of the thin brush) and prime & the 2nd mascara that was applied I believe was L'Oreal's Voluminous Volume, seen below: (you can also see it in the pic above with the face chart)









this mua on ale is using the Anastasia Brow Wiz







Here are some backstage pics of the makeup tables, let me know if you can ID anything that I have left out that might help with the look.





MAC face and body liquid foundation, MAC studio fix powder in the back, their using NARS lipstick, Decleor Fresh Hydrating Mist, Elizabeth Arden Visible Whitening Refining Mask/Eight Hour Hand Cream, MAC lipglass in what looks like Florabundance, & I believe that's MAC strobe cream.





VS Mosiac e-s/blush & Heidi Klum's new blush from her line, VS lipglosses, the clear container with the black top is what the mua used on the eye's of the models in the youtube vids above (not id'ed yet), the Chanel compact I believe is Podre Precieuse gold highlighter....this picture below looks like they used this product on the tops of the cheeks:





close up pic




the white beads in the silver tin is probably Guerlain Butterfly highlighting pearls & L'Oreal liquid liner.

& of course everyone's favorite brush, lol. MAC 187...









In these pics you can see Cargo Bronzer & another Decleor product which I think is the Hydra Floral eye cream or emulsion.





There was also tons of YSL touche eclat and Beauty Blender sponges backstage.
lol, it's like playing a game of I-spy. :


----------



## Honey10 (Nov 21, 2008)

Which website do you get the pics?





This eyeshadow  seems like Ricepaper of MAC







Which tone of foundation is? NW?


----------



## missbliss2 (Nov 21, 2008)

Most of these images are from getty or wireimage, they have been also posted at thefashionspot forums. I'm not sure about the foundation though. Does anyone recognize the lipstick tube used below, it looks like a really pretty color.


----------



## versace (Nov 23, 2008)

i think i saw something that looks like  cargo blush in coral beach but im really not sure.but i saw they used some nars blushes

thanks for noticing all this stuff


----------



## Honey10 (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *versace* 

 
_i think i saw something that looks like cargo blush in coral beach but im really not sure.but i saw they used some nars blushes

thanks for noticing all this stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 













Which make up base  is nw 20 or nw25?


----------



## Honey10 (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey10* 

 
_













Which make up base  is nw 20 or nw25?_

 
Which foudation use to get this skin? MAC Face & Body or Mineralize satinfinish  foundation?


----------



## Honey10 (Jan 12, 2009)

Which is this blush?


----------



## Honey10 (Jan 12, 2009)

From NARS or MAC?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missbliss2* 

 
_
close up pic




the white beads in the silver tin is probably Guerlain Butterfly highlighting pearls & L'Oreal liquid liner.
_

 
The bottles with the black cap (one of them is upside down) I'm pretty sure are Armani Fluid Sheer





^those look like NARS Multiples





^more L'Oreal Voluminous





^Very Sexy eyeshadow





^looks like Victoria's Secret lipstick but I'm not 100% positive...





^Victoria's Secret lipgloss on Alessandra Ambrosio





^VS eyeshadow on Gisele





^looks like that might be a MAC eye pencil?

hth!
*edit* the links are being weird for me so I'll reupload them to my photobucket in a bit.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 13, 2009)

woops double post! please delete, thanks


----------



## Honey10 (Jan 14, 2009)

I love this post!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









The eyeshadow of last pic seems VEX


----------



## luvsic (Jan 15, 2009)

I posted a thread wondering the same thing a while back, maybe you can find something helpful in there!!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/h...-angel-124270/

Also, keep in mind that a lot of the models use falsies on top of their mascara...I know I don't naturally have full lush lashes (I am asian and have really thin ones which aren't long enough, even when I put on mascara) so I need falsies to pull the whole look together. Even when putting on the right eyeshadows and lipsticks, if I don't have those falsies it doesn't look right on me.

Good luck, I know I would love to achieve the look as well if I spend enough time experimenting around with it lol.


----------



## rachybloom (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_




^looks like Victoria's Secret lipstick but I'm not 100% positive...
_

 
The lipstick they're putting on her there is a VS Lipstick in "Shy" it's a sheer, glossy peach nude. It's really pretty!


----------



## Honey10 (Jan 27, 2009)

They uses Mac Studio Fux Fluid?


----------



## pepermint179 (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missbliss2* 

 
_Here are some backstage pics of the makeup tables, let me know if you can ID anything that I have left out that might help with the look.





MAC face and body liquid foundation, MAC studio fix powder in the back, their using NARS lipstick, Decleor Fresh Hydrating Mist, Elizabeth Arden Visible Whitening Refining Mask/Eight Hour Hand Cream, MAC lipglass in what looks like Florabundance, & I believe that's MAC strobe cream.





VS Mosiac e-s/blush & Heidi Klum's new blush from her line, VS lipglosses, the clear container with the black top is what the mua used on the eye's of the models in the youtube vids above (not id'ed yet), the Chanel compact I believe is Podre Precieuse gold highlighter....this picture below looks like they used this product on the tops of the cheeks:


close up pic




the white beads in the silver tin is probably Guerlain Butterfly highlighting pearls & L'Oreal liquid liner.


lol, it's like playing a game of I-spy. :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I see Visine eyedrops and baby oil in the first pic as well. And the clear bottle with the black top i believe is the victoria's secret makeup remover. I also see giorgio armani foundation, and heidi klum's malibu lipstick in the last picture.Oh and a package of straws in the first picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha... I love looking at these pictures!! Do you guys have anymore!


----------



## fafinette21 (Feb 7, 2009)

in the first picture in the above post, there is a navy blue tube with a gold cap....its beside the yellow bottle of whatever....is an estee lauder product. it could be estee lauders full coverage concealer. but you can't see the front so it could be a number of items since there are a few that have that particular packaging.


----------



## KellyBean (Feb 7, 2009)

There's also the HIP black cream liner in the 2nd picture

and of course baby wipes in the first picture


----------



## Honey10 (Jul 30, 2009)

Do you know if which face moisturizer uses? Cause they have a matt skin to control the oil.


----------

